

Top Hacker Movies of All Time - thedob
http://www.shoutmeloud.com/top-10-hollywood-movies-on-hacking.html

======
jksmith
More popular schlock that's easiest to remember by movie consumers. "Real
Genius" should have been on the list; the computers in the movie were supplied
by none other than Symbolics, as mentioned in the credits.

------
jonursenbach
This is the worst list ever.

~~~
moe
Worse than worse. I stopped reading when I saw they put "Hackers" on #1.

------
iuguy
Oh my god this is funny, the article gets all the pictures wrong!

------
denharsh
Good to see Sneakers in the list. Most of the popular hack movies are in there
and luckily I have seen almost all of them.

